# New Pics - September 14, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Sep14

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I know I sound like a broken record everytime you put up pictures but honestly these may be the best yet. That little Chessie is a knockout.

Terry, thank you. I loved all of them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

An exclusive line up of pigeon youngsters!  I don't think I can take it, the cuteness factor is just too much.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a beautiful batch of babies! Sure hope the stuck up pigeon can be cleaned up - what a mess!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Echo, I always echo! Great shots! Chessie is, indeed, quite the beauty! Just love those fantails!

Little Bumpkin is sure getting his exercise...he looks fine!

Do you have any idea what the junk is on the new arrival? Sure hope he comes clean!! Poor baby! He was lucky to be rescued!

Thanks for updates, Terry!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are all quite pretty. But, I like lil Bumkin Flaps the best.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. Bumpkin and Pipsqueak surprised the heck out of me .. I put them in their little basket for their photo op and next thing I know here's two baby pigeons flapping right on out of there or at least trying .. Pip made it but Bumpkin couldn't quite get enough air lift ..  

Yes, I feel very blessed to have such lovely fids, grandfids, and great grandfids.

The sticky pigeon cleaned up pretty well using Detachol and then a Dawn bath today. S/he needs a couple more baths but made it quite clear that enough was enough today .. tomorrow is another day. The sticky stuff looks and feels like what is used on glue traps.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, the babies have all grown into such beautiful birds.

Hope the sticky one makes out okay--probably lots of work cleaning him/her up.

Boy, those little baby wings flapping "get me" every time!

Thanks for the pictures....keep 'em coming.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry...beautiful photos today of all these pigeons

Chessie and Cherub are both GORGEOUS birds, I love their colouring!!!! And I'm not sure which baby it was, but either Pipsqueak or Bumpkin have the most unusual eye colour for a young pigeon, very weird!

Hope you manage to clean up that sticky bird too, looks like he's a real mess.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brad,

It's Pipsqueak that has the light colored eyes. S/he and Bumpkin are both really, really active and eager youngsters.

The sticky pigeon is cleaning up nicely. We had round two of gunk removal today, and I think one more time will get it all.

Terry


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

I like Pipsqueak and Aspen the most.

Curly is also nice.

Ellie


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm so glad you were able to get that sticky pigeon. No doubt it would've died not being able to get that glue off. The poor thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Ellie and Garye. Ellie, I'm a proud pigeon Mom, Grandma, and even Great Grandma, so I can't have favorites  

Garye, aside from the sticky stuff rendering the birds unable to fly, it wreaks havoc with their beaks trying to get the stuff off on their own .. also not real healthy for them if they ingest it trying to get cleaned up. The last little house wren I got that was on a sticky trap had so much glue on her beak that she couldn't have opened it on her own under any circumstances. Being a much larger and stronger bird, the pigeons can usually get themselves off the trap, but they still face not being able to fly and having their beaks stuck shut.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Bless you Terry, you're a saint! You do so much for your guests going above and beyond the call of duty  
I could just scoop up Pipsqueak and Bumpkin and cover them in kisses, they are soooo adorable


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Stuck up and Pipsqueak and others*

Wonderful work, Terri. Nice pictures.

I wish you had a lot less work to do, when it comes to dealing with birds mistreated by unaware humans. 

Humans don't like straitjackets. Why would they use glue traps on birds? Why are we so crazy at times?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Pete and Larry! Baby Pipsqueak and Baby Bumpkin are doing well. Stuck Up is also doing fine now that I've gotten all the gunk off.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're so cute. I love the in the second-to-last picture, the one on the left, looking so coy and prim.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

